

Interview About Web 2.0 - babul
http://www.paulgraham.com/web20interview.html

======
brandonkm
Very insightful interview, Paul Graham has really thought out what went wrong
during the last bubble and has drawn some good lessons from that period. I
agree 100% with the "web 3.0" part, classifying the movement of the web as a
version number is really playing down the advancements of the current web
environment. Then again, as the web matures people get excited about the new
offerings and subsequently buzzwords follow. Its good to see people that see
past the hype and are making viable things that people actually want.

------
jfornear
I also agree that "web 3.0" has already lost it's credibility and is reserved
for random bloggers' stupid predictions about the future of the web.

~~~
cawel
Nova Spivack is a serious counter-example to your claim:

[http://novaspivack.typepad.com/nova_spivacks_weblog/web_30/i...](http://novaspivack.typepad.com/nova_spivacks_weblog/web_30/index.html)

Themes like 'semantic web' or 'recommendation engines' are still very
pertinent.

~~~
jfornear
This is a pretty pointless debate, but Nova's blog actually supports PG's
outlook that the web is gradually evolving. Nova acknowledges that Google and
Powerset are pretty semantic already. Recommendation 'engines' have also been
evolving slowly for a long time. Although Nova might indeed have interesting
things to say about the future of the web, I was addressing the majority of
bloggers, who merely label things they don't understand as 'web 3.0', in my
original comment.

Google results for 'PhotoSynth web 3.0':

"Providing a glimpse of what we might expect to see from Web 3.0"

"I am sure that after the launch of Photosynth, we will have a new web all the
way and may be we'll call it Web 3.0."

"Web 3.0 Explainded"

"Related Tags: facebook web digg social networks web 3.0 technology"

"This is incredible. Amazing. The conglomeration of social ... This is web
3.0, the semantic web in the making."

